# Crysis 2 PC Demo Coming March 1st.



## CDdude55 (Feb 16, 2011)

> Crysis 2 doesn't debut until March 22, and so far, only Xbox Live subscribers have been able to play the game's multiplayer demo. That will all change on March 1, when PC gamers will get a chance to nanosuit up to try out the graphically intense shooter.
> 
> Crysis 2 is coming home to the PC, in demo form.
> 
> This morning, publisher Electronic Arts announced the demo, which will allow players to engage in six-versus-six battles on two maps and two modes. The maps include Skyline, which takes place atop and inside several New York City skyscrapers, and Pier 17, an open area on the Manhattan waterfront. Modes include Team Instant Action, a form of team deathmatch, and Crash Site, a variant on traditional capture the flag



http://www.gamespot.com/news/6299618.html


----------



## wolf (Feb 16, 2011)

helllls yeah, cant wait for this to see just how good crysis 2 might be, and when it launches AMD/NV will follow suit with performance increasing drivers no doubt.

I'm looking to max DX11 on a GTX460, we'll see how viable that really is... could always add a second.


----------



## bbmarley (Feb 16, 2011)

oh very nice 



wolf said:


> I'm looking to max DX11 on a GTX460, we'll see how viable that really is... could always add a second.



rofl you wont be able to get enuff gtx460s in your machine to max it dx11


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 16, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> oh very nice
> 
> 
> 
> rofl you wont be able to get enuff gtx460s in your machine to max it dx11



It's tough to say really, the GTX 460's were/are some of the best bang for buck cards out there right now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/news/6299618.html



This is awesome! Now get ready for all the jackasses who downloaded the leak to bitch its remnants causing conflicts with the demo.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is awesome! Now get ready for all the jackasses who downloaded the leak to bitch its remnants causing conflicts with the demo.



That would be swell


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is awesome! Now get ready for all the jackasses who downloaded the leak to bitch its remnants causing conflicts with the demo.



Sure, if there were any remnants to cause conflicts.

The leak doesn't require you install anything. So anyone who has the leak can be assured it won't conflict with the Demo.

Their skills might though


----------



## bbmarley (Feb 16, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> It's tough to say really, the GTX 460's were/are some of the best bang for buck cards out there right now.



i was thinking of metro and expecting cryrsis to be more demanding on a system


----------



## Ghost (Feb 16, 2011)

IMHO, EA decided to release a PC demo because of PC "Open Beta" test : D


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 16, 2011)

I CAN'T WAIT.....I'M GETTING AN E-BONER !!!

Seriously though, do you think that the early leak had anything to do with this demo ? maybe they got scared and decided to make a demo for the PC gamers....possible ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 16, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> i was thinking of metro and expecting cryrsis to be more demanding on a system



I definitely doubt that, Metro 2033 was designed from the ground up on PC and released on PC exclusively, it's game engine with the added affects of DX11 features such as tessellation makes it a tough game to run. Crysis 2 doesn't look like it will be to tough to run.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope the demo gets leaked


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 16, 2011)

i don't think my MSI 6850 OC Edition will be able to handle it  'once i get it'


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 16, 2011)

ASRockIQ said:


> i don't think my MSI 6850 OC Edition will be able to handle it  'once i get it'



That card will handle it just fine, no problems.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is awesome! Now get ready for all the jackasses who downloaded the leak to bitch its remnants causing conflicts with the demo.



You've got issues!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2011)

TAViX said:


> You've got issues!



imo i find it a shame you didnt need to install anything on the leaked game. Id like to see all the pirates crying. and watch their threads get ignored when they ask for help. 


O/T So we can expect the LEGIT from cryteks mouth specs around the same time then?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> imo i find it a shame you didnt need to install anything on the leaked game. Id like to see all the pirates crying. and watch their threads get ignored when they ask for help.
> 
> 
> O/T So we can expect the LEGIT from cryteks mouth specs around the same time then?



I know it would have been epic. I'm still holding out hoping something comes back to mess their rigs up.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Do you think it will be on Steam? Or we will need to download hours from different sources? And I think the time is close for them to release the recommended specs.

here an interview with Richard Morgan: http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/114/1149575p1.html
that is if you like to find out more about the story and in what way they will follow Crysis 1.

A fragment:
IGN: What did you want to do with the story in Crysis 2 that wasn't in the first game? 

Richard Morgan: When I looked at the first game, my immediate feeling was that there were a huge number of implications in the plot that never got explored. What does Prophet know that makes him behave so strangely in the latter half of the game? How come he survives the alien attack that killed his other men? Where did he get the alien weapon from? What's the CIA's involvement? Where are the aliens from and what are they doing on Lingshan? These were some of the threads that I aimed to pick up and explore in Crysis 2.


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 16, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> I CAN'T WAIT.....I'M GETTING AN E-BONER !!!
> 
> Seriously though, do you think that the early leak had anything to do with this demo ? maybe they got scared and decided to make a demo for the PC gamers....possible ?


The leak had absolutely nothing to do with them releasing a PC demo. They said, after releasing the 360 demo, they would be releasing a demo for PC players prior to the release of the game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 16, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I definitely doubt that, Metro 2033 was designed from the ground up on PC and released on PC exclusively, it's game engine with the added affects of DX11 features such as tessellation makes it a tough game to run. Crysis 2 doesn't look like it will be to tough to run.



Metro 2033 is a port...  Crysis2 in DX11 will be much harder to run maxed out than Metro 2033. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002V16T0Q/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 16, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Do you think it will be on Steam? Or we will need to download hours from different sources? And I think the time is close for them to release the recommended specs.



Crysis and Crysis Warhead were on Steam so i'd expect it, but then again, if it was going to be on Steam i'd think by now they would at least let us preorder it.


----------



## wolf (Feb 18, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> rofl you wont be able to get enuff gtx460s in your machine to max it dx11



A friend who downloaded the leaked beta had no issues maxing DX9 in 1920x1200 (hardcore settings). lets assume that DX11 is twice as taxing (unlikely) then two GTX460's will still play it just fine.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 18, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Metro 2033 is a port...  Crysis2 in DX11 will be much harder to run maxed out than Metro 2033.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002V16T0Q/?tag=tec06d-20



Forgot it was on 360, calm down.

And i disagree, the 4A Engine seems much more hard hitting on hardware, Cryengine 3 looks it'll run on almost anything. But of course Crysis 2 isn't out yet so it's hard to determine.


----------



## unsmart (Feb 18, 2011)

I think the people running the leak will be thrilled cus now they can rip content from the demo to get the beta running better


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know it would have been epic. I'm still holding out hoping something comes back to mess their rigs up.



Didn't you know the leaked version actually DOES leave some remnants on your system? You may still be lucky


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 18, 2011)

wolf said:


> A friend who downloaded the leaked beta had no issues maxing DX9 in 1920x1200 (hardcore settings). lets assume that DX11 is twice as taxing (unlikely) then two GTX460's will still play it just fine.



if crytek have done anything right in the optimisation segment(dont let me remind you about crysis) then DX11 should be delivering the same quality of dx9 at higher frame rates, and of course even more higher quality settings...


----------



## Frizz (Feb 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Forgot it was on 360, calm down.
> 
> And i disagree, the 4A Engine seems much more hard hitting on hardware, Cryengine 3 looks it'll run on almost anything. But of course Crysis 2 isn't out yet so it's hard to determine.



Agreed especially since they claim the second one will run faster than the first crysis. Currently warhead for me runs better than Metro 2033 but then again metro runs on dx11 so I gues we'll have to wait for the demo to tell.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 18, 2011)

thunderising said:


> if crytek have done anything right in the optimisation segment(dont let me remind you about crysis) then DX11 should be delivering the same quality of dx9 at higher frame rates, and of course even more higher quality settings...



this is what should be happening, but i doubt we'll be seeing it. they should have just completely dropped dx9 for ce3, much like dice did with frostbite 2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm appreciative there will be a demo. I will probably buy this game especially after the unfortunate leak, just not right away for $60. In this day and age of Steam etc sales (e.g. can spend less if you wait a little and also have so much more to play now) that few games will get even $50 out of me ever again. BF3 and Skyrim this year, that's about it.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't wait..... 

I want to burn my 4870x2 with this game!


----------



## ctrain (Feb 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'm appreciative there will be a demo. I will probably buy this game especially after the unfortunate leak, just not right away for $60. In this day and age of Steam etc sales (e.g. can spend less if you wait a little and also have so much more to play now) that few games will get even $50 out of me ever again. BF3 and Skyrim this year, that's about it.



it's worse because there is no manufacturing cost or any other overhead when selling on steam. 60 is moronic over digital distribution.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 18, 2011)

unsmart said:


> I think the people running the leak will be thrilled cus now they can rip content from the demo to get the beta running better



shh your not meant to tell them all that little secret :shadedshu


----------



## t_ski (Feb 18, 2011)

> Crysis 2 Recommended System Requirements Unveiled
> VR-Zone has posted recommended system specs for Crysis 2 along with the minimum specs and highly recommended specs. You'll have to wait for us to get our hands on the game before we can tell you what the [H] specs are going to be.
> 
> •Minimum: 2GHz Core 2 Duo / A64 X2 CPU, 2GB RAM, 8800GT / HD3850, 512MB Video Memory, DX9.0c, Shader Model 3.0, Windows XP, 20fps @ 1024 x 768
> ...



http://vr-zone.com/articles/crysis-2-recommended-system-requirements-unveiled/11255.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2011)

t_ski said:


> http://vr-zone.com/articles/crysis-2-recommended-system-requirements-unveiled/11255.html



*PoRT!*


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Forgot it was on 360, calm down.
> 
> And i disagree, the 4A Engine seems much more hard hitting on hardware, Cryengine 3 looks it'll run on almost anything. But of course Crysis 2 isn't out yet so it's hard to determine.



The 4A engine does looks pretty good in Metro 2033, but I've gotta be honest in my personal opinion when I say that in comparison to Crysis 2 (yep, I played the leak), Crysis and Warhead, Metro 2033 looks inferior. Crysis 2 IMO is one of the best looking games that I've seen to date on PC. Metro 2033 to me, looks like the same exact engine used in the STALKER series, with half assed DX11/tessellation implementation. The 4A engine does have some very impressive features, but I really don't think Metro 2033 fully displays the 4A engine's capabilities. Crytek however, knows how to properly show off an awesome engine.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 18, 2011)

I think those recommended sys req are made up by VR. Nothing official so forget about them. I would like to ask, for all those of us who are still with DX10 cards, will Crysis 2 support also DX10 or only 9 and 11?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 18, 2011)

You know I have a feeling that if the demo could help the playability of the leak then maybe the demo would have been scrapped. This is all assuming that this situation is actually how it appears to be on the surface, but who really knows...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Forgot it was on 360, calm down.
> 
> And i disagree, the 4A Engine seems much more hard hitting on hardware, Cryengine 3 looks it'll run on almost anything. But of course Crysis 2 isn't out yet so it's hard to determine.



2 days before you respond and "calm down" is all I get?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 18, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> 2 days before you respond and "calm down" is all I get?
> 
> http://thebrocave.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/joseph-decreux-u-mad-bro.jpg



I don't check the games forums very often.

And no im not mad...calm down.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 18, 2011)

I am calm. u mad.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 18, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I am calm. u mad.



I'm not mad. and u not calm. lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyway. I dont think Metro 2033 will look as good as Crysis 2 and metro 2033 (port) will be lighter on a system than Crysis 2 (talking max settings DX11). Metro 2033 takes place in a tunnel and while you see see some daylight the majority of the game take place in the smallest environments which require less rendering and memory usage. Metro 2033 has little to no options in the path you take and is as scripted as possible (aside from finding the hidden hooka in the maze of boxes). Crysis will have some indoor scenes but the game is in New York. Although Crysis 2 does have smaller maps than the original Crysis it's maps still completely dwarf Metro 2033's by an almost imcomparible margin.



Spoiler



u mad still?


----------



## Frizz (Feb 18, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Anyway. I dont think Metro 2033 will look as good as Crysis 2 and metro 2033 (port) will be lighter on a system than Crysis 2 (talking max settings DX11). Metro 2033 takes place in a tunnel and while you see see some daylight the majority of the game take place in the smallest environments which require less rendering and memory usage. Metro 2033 has little to no options in the path you take and is as scripted as possible (aside from finding the hidden hooka in the maze of boxes). Crysis will have some indoor scenes but the game is in New York. Although Crysis 2 does have smaller maps than the original Crysis it's maps still completely dwarf Metro 2033's by an almost imcomparible margin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While that's true Metro 2033 uses a tonne of smoke and lighting effects for the atmosphere, also if you notice the first part of the game where you first see one of the monsters, with the way they implemented DX11 and tessellation the fur on the dogs etc etc plus the overbearing light in that scene topped off with the smoke in the atmosphere, the game seems impossible to run on 60fps and you'll most likely need 3x 580's to see it at 60fps maxxed out in DX 11 with AA on. From what I've seen so far Crysis 2 seems far more conservative with their engine which is why imo it will run better than Metro 2033 with max settings DX11. Less than two weeks for the demo woot!


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 19, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Anyway. I dont think Metro 2033 will look as good as Crysis 2 and metro 2033 (port) will be lighter on a system than Crysis 2 (talking max settings DX11). Metro 2033 takes place in a tunnel and while you see see some daylight the majority of the game take place in the smallest environments which require less rendering and memory usage. Metro 2033 has little to no options in the path you take and is as scripted as possible (aside from finding the hidden hooka in the maze of boxes). Crysis will have some indoor scenes but the game is in New York. Although Crysis 2 does have smaller maps than the original Crysis it's maps still completely dwarf Metro 2033's by an almost imcomparible margin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Less linearity doesn't necessarily mean less resource usage, while Metro 2033 was smaller in scale map wise the textures and polygon count was arguably better when maxed out with full DX11 features, it's tough to compare to a game that isn't released yet though, im mainly judging from the earlier Cryengine standpoint, considering Cryengine 1(Farcry) and Cryengine 2 were PC ''exclusive'' in a sense (though Cryengine 1 was used for the Farcry expansions for Consoles) they both paled in comparison to the A4 Engine, yes the tropical, open environment may look nice, but the actual rendering behind the scenes was much more hard hitting in Metro 2033 (and definitely Cryostasis), Crysis 2 with the inclusion of DX11 should look great, no doubt, but i still think with it being ported to two other platforms and this is true just by looking at the system specs, the work going on behind the scenes still isn't going to be as tough on our hardware, now of course this is just a random observation, just as it meant to be when i first replied to what you said. 

And as i metioned.. just look at the system requirements that were posted above: http://vr-zone.com/articles/crysis-2-recommended-system-requirements-unveiled/11255.html

And it's on their facebook page as well:http://www.facebook.com/crysis.de/posts/148754431849850



Spoiler



still not calm that im not mad? lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2011)

As much as we can throw personal opinion around I don't think we really have any idea what to expect from Crysis 2. 

Is there even a confirmation that DX10/11 rendering paths will be in the Crysis 2 demo?

*Crysis 2 Recommended System Requirements 
•Minimum: 2GHz Core 2 Duo / A64 X2 CPU, 2GB RAM, 8800GT / HD3850, 512MB Video Memory, DX9.0c, Shader Model 3.0, Windows XP, 20fps @ 1024 x 768

•Recommended: 2.66GHz Core 2 Duo / A64 X2 CPU, 3GB RAM, GTX280 / HD4870, 1GB Video Memory, DX9.0, Shader Model 3.0/4.0, Windows XP, 30fps @ 1650 x 1080

•Highly Recommended: 3GHz Core i7 4GB RAM, GTX560Ti / HD4870 X2, 1.8GB Video Memory, DX11, Shader Model 3.0/4.0, Windows 7, 30fps @ 1920 x 1200 *

*  Metro 2033 Minimum System Requirements:

    * Dual core CPU (any Core 2 Duo or better will do)
    * DirectX 9, Shader Model 3 compliant graphics cards (GeForce 8800, GeForce GT220 and above)
    * 1GB RAM

    Recommended System Requirements:

    * Any Quad Core or 3.0+ GHz Dual Core CPU
    * DirectX 10 compliant graphics card (GeForce GTX 260 and above)
    * 2GB RAM

    Optimum System Requirements:

    * Core i7 CPU
    * NVIDIA DirectX 11 compliant graphics card (GeForce GTX 480 and 470)
    * As much RAM as possible (8GB+)
    * Fast HDD or SSD
*

The system requirements are more or less the same and should not be a bases for expectations of anything. 

EDIT: also from the Crysis2 requirement.... WTF? I guess Crytek didnt realize ATI has release 2 genertions since the 4870x2. retards. 


Spoiler



your anger increases the calmer I get?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 19, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> As much as we can throw personal opinion around I don't think we really have any idea what to expect from Crysis 2.
> 
> Is there even a confirmation that DX10/11 rendering paths will be in the Crysis 2 demo?
> 
> ...



Yes i agree.



Spoiler



as you get increasingly not calm, my emotion level stays the same.lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2011)

I accept your apology. 



Spoiler



my calmness is like the ocean's tides to the sandy shores of your emotional state 



Spoiler



erosion



Spoiler



lol


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 19, 2011)

ctrain said:


> this is what should be happening, but i doubt we'll be seeing it. they should have just completely dropped dx9 for ce3, much like dice did with frostbite 2.



wouldn't do, since X360 uses the DX9 codepath remember?

And MS is doing an X360 exclusive with CE3 and Crytek, so no way Crytek could have dropped DX9. They must have been paid a lot by MS.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 19, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Sure, if there were any remnants to cause conflicts.
> 
> The leak doesn't require you install anything. So anyone who has the leak can be assured it won't conflict with the Demo.
> 
> Their skills might though



As you said, the leak plays from the folder; there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Yes i agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I accept your apology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are clowns

None the less, can't wait for this, and Duke forever!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolf (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the Highly Recommended specs say 4870X2 and GTX560 Ti, but also 1.8gb video memory?

looks like some big ass textures in DX11 !


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 20, 2011)

As I said before these requirements are "compiled" by VR. Nothing official and furthermore they seem to be stupid. What is a 4870x2 doing there? And they couple that with dx11?

We'll have to wait and see. 8 days until the multiplayer demo.


----------



## bbmarley (Feb 28, 2011)

its tomorrow are you hyped!!!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 28, 2011)

Certainly. Here's an interesting link: 

http://www.geforce.com/#/News/articles/crysis-2-demo-available-march-1st-on-geforce-dot-com


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Crysis 2 Beta. Whos getting it??*

Whos getting the officially released beta for Crysis 2 tomorrow?? If so how are you getting it??


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 1, 2011)

Isn't the MP demo out any hour now?


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Whos getting the officially released beta for Crysis 2 tomorrow?? If so how are you getting it??



The demo comes out tomorrow, don't know anything about a beta.

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/c...&om_clk=newsfeatures&tag=newsfeatures;title;3


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

Download the demo now: http://static.cdn.ea.com/crytek/u/f/crysis2/Crysis_2_Multiplayer_Demo.exe

Have fun!


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Download the demo now: http://static.cdn.ea.com/crytek/u/f/crysis2/Crysis_2_Multiplayer_Demo.exe
> 
> Have fun!



OMFG!! thanks erocker!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Download the demo now: http://static.cdn.ea.com/crytek/u/f/crysis2/Crysis_2_Multiplayer_Demo.exe
> 
> Have fun!



thats not the crappy leaked one right??

Erocker: why arent you ever on Steam anymore??


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> thats not the crappy leaked one right??
> 
> Erocker: why arent you ever on Steam anymore??



No, the leak was a full version abeit a beta/alpha version. This is the actual demo, and that link is to an EA server.

I'm on Steam from time to time, I've been a bit busy as of late.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> OMFG!! thanks erocker!



I second this.  OMFG indeed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> No, the leak was a full version abeit a beta/alpha version. This is the actual demo, and that link is to an EA server.
> 
> I'm on Steam from time to time, I've been a bit busy as of late.



alright. is there any single player in this??


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> alright. is there any single player in this??



Downloading now.. probably no SP. It's the MP demo as the installed states.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 1, 2011)

Shame it's not single player, downloading now and should be done in 10 minutes. Thanks erocker


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2011)

Can you just make a local game to poke around the maps and mess with your settings first?


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> alright. is there any single player in this??



Nope, it's all multiplayer:



> the Crysis 2 multiplayer demo includes two stunning maps, two adrenaline-filled modes, and hours of multiplayer action. In the demo, PC gamers will master the game’s signature Nanosuit, which allows them to be strong, be invisible, be fast and become the ultimate weapon.
> 
> Players will compete in six vs. six matches set against a war-torn Manhattan in two maps: “Skyline”, set on top of the rooftops and interiors of skyscrapers, and “Pier 17”, an open environment with limited cover. The demo also features two modes: “Team Instant Action” pits two teams against each other as they kill as many opponents as possible to win the round and “Crash Site,” where players will battle for control of alien drop pods, earning points by guarding their pods and keeping enemies at bay.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Downloaded pretty fast here. EA servers give up the goods @ 3mbs. Extracting now and will be playing later.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, is this game bad. The lack of graphics options is quite dissapointing. The graphics themselves almost feel dated, though they make good use of AA. It feels nothing like Crysis. It feels more like a bad cookie cutter CoD ripoff. Terrible.


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't try it.  It doesn't let me create an account. Any ideas of why?

I have disabled firewall etc, and even tried out administrator mode and it did not work. The fact that it doesn't tell you why you can't create the account does not help either.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2011)

well i just played it for a bit. the only graphic option you can change is like the level. like high medium or low or Advanced for Very high. No AA settings, DirectX level. AF, etc

EDIT: lets hope this is just because its the Demo.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2011)

Well that was a waste of time. This game is still tied into that outdated POS gamespy network, which never works for me. Never creates the account regardless of the game, and if you do it manually on the website you can't log in from the games. For this it just got stuck infinitely tying to create an account. Control alt delete doesn't work, crysis 2 automatically keeps bringing itself to the front. Had to log off to shut this shit down.


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 1, 2011)

Downloading at a steady 6-9Mbit, I'll play it tomorrow and see what it's like.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Only the DX9 files are present and I don't see a .cfg file to edit in the program files. I'm not sure if crossfire is scaling properly but forcing the Bioshock profile and AFR in Radeon Pro appears to run faster.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 1, 2011)

just tried, graphics are impressive except water, the rest is very smooth modern warfare feeling the multiplayer gameplay is fast and well balanced. I like it ! Can't wait for the launch !


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 1, 2011)

I just finished playing, my thoughts? Well like erocker I find the lack of graphics options shoddy but I actually found the game pretty fun. Stealth mode sniping can be great  With a good amount of spit and polish it could be worthy of a purchase.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 1, 2011)

I was suprised the game runs pretty good on my 9600gso


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 1, 2011)

Meh not impressed by the demo either, then again not a CoD esque fan (not bashing just dont like it). Will probably be passing on this and just stick with BC2 for my FPS fix.


----------



## ktr (Mar 1, 2011)

Runs surprisingly well. However, the multiplayer gameplay has the same appeal as Crysis 1, which is not so great. Super suits are fun, but not fun when everyone has them.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2011)

Like the leak, this doesn't have DX11 either? Hope they don't pull this shit with the retail. I don't get how any of you are even playing. Their account servers are so overloaded.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Mar 1, 2011)

its stuck in creating account for 10 mins now


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 1, 2011)

The actual multiplayer gameplay is pretty average, nothing new or noteworthy to see really. Very nice visuals, but as mentioned i would really like more graphics options. It also wasn't very hard hitting on my system as i was expecting, probably because there's no DX11 or AA/AF options, so you can probably run this game smoothly on a 4850 with out much worry.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 1, 2011)

hardcore graphics settings in the beta = everything medium save for one setting.

i don't know if crytek has something ridiculous concocted for retail or this is the most pathetic console port ever. it's leaning towards the latter.


----------



## ktr (Mar 1, 2011)

ctrain said:


> hardcore graphics settings in the beta = everything medium save for one setting.
> 
> i don't know if crytek has something ridiculous concocted for retail or this is the most pathetic console port ever. it's leaning towards the latter.



Most likely EA/Crytek didn't put the hardcore (max quality) textures in the demo to reduce demo size.


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 1, 2011)

Downloading now. I hope they aren't trying to hide something by not including the main options (video and such). Either way as interested as I am a pre-order is not happening until I have seen the final version in action.


----------



## ThorAxe (Mar 1, 2011)

People need to realise this is not the full retail version but a cut down DX9 *DEMO*.

From the only full review of the game I have glimpsed on PC Games Hardware the graphics are at least as good as Crysis while the story scored 4/5 as opposed to Crysis scoring 2/5. Everything else was on par.


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRyX1tC2OS0

what an amazing engine for 2007

Maximum Roll'd!

waiting for account to be created


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

MAILMAN!!!!!!!! HELLOooooOOOOoooooO?  Legit, listen, legit! hahahahahahaahaa

thanks erocker!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2011)

About to test it out


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

installing


----------



## wahdangun (Mar 1, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> I can't try it.  It doesn't let me create an account. Any ideas of why?
> 
> I have disabled firewall etc, and even tried out administrator mode and it did not work. The fact that it doesn't tell you why you can't create the account does not help either.



hey bene where have you been ??? its quite in here without your argument,



btw WTF only DX 9 ????????

EA won't see my money if they keep doing something like this, i hope its just to reduce demo game size


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2011)

Yup creating account, for like 15mins now.....can't be bothered waiting for this shit....."Exits Crysis 2 to uninstall"


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

my confirmed gamespy login is rejected over and over... maybe because it is too early


----------



## wiak (Mar 1, 2011)

hey guys
just added Crysis 2 multiplayer demo to downloads


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2011)

Downloading multiplayer demo now!


----------



## claylomax (Mar 1, 2011)

erixx said:


> MAILMAN!!!!!!!! HELLOooooOOOOoooooO?  Legit, listen, legit! hahahahahahaahaa
> 
> thanks erocker!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 1, 2011)

ZOMG, just watch this and LOL so hard!!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1glaO21jB9c


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

lol

fakk Gamespy: let me in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 1, 2011)

I am sure Crytek is thrilled to know what their multi-million dollar engine is being used for.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 1, 2011)

you need to go here and create an account which seems down right now ..... http://www.mycrysis.com/register/


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

in fact it uses gamespy account. that other site is more PR stuff, as it seems... All their bases are down and raped!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> you need to go here and create an account which seems down right now ..... http://www.mycrysis.com/register/



That's hardly helpful. IF, and it's a big if, you can manage to get that site to even load long enough to make an account, you still won't be able to log in with it. Crysis 1 had this problem as well. They should have learned never use a third party to support your games. A huge fuck up will be if you have to signup to play single player in retail.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 1, 2011)

does DX11 work?


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 1, 2011)

*I cant create an account wtf* !!!! Crytek  Demo downloader


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 1, 2011)

Downloading now, dx9 only you say?

I am a dissapoint. Not much of a demo now really is it. Still won't no what dx11 performanfce to expect.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 1, 2011)

I downloaded it from TPU and for some reason all the *.dll files in the setup were marked as


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2011)

Played a team deathmatch game in a busted mall or whatever it was and it was dissapointing. Very dissapointing.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah registering doesn't seem to work for me either


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 1, 2011)

*hour has passed and im still waiting on the account is being created screen*


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2011)

I just tried a login and it worked. Don't even remember when I created it. 

Anyway, this is just so dissapointing. Very CoDish, and not even in a good way.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 1, 2011)

erixx said:


> in fact it uses gamespy account. that other site is more PR stuff, as it seems... All their bases are down and raped!



i tried my gamespy account in the demo does not log in and it points me to that site.


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

It keeps telling me my nickname (used in Farcry, Crysis, Gamespy games!!!) is incorrect and I must only use it with certain letters. Well its perfectly normal!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2011)

This is why I could never play that living legends mod online.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 1, 2011)

The crap mycrysis is not working. Total letdown. I managed to get into the game accessing my gamespy account with the proper password. Got out quickly since for now I don't have time to enjoy. Looks good and bad depending on what you expect and want from an MP. Clearly a console port, no detailed settings, no DX10, 11, aim assist and other stuff. I heard that for SP dx11 will come through a later patch?!

Crysis as we know it is dead.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

OMG its a port?!?! Who would have guessed! lol!







Was TheMailMan right again?!?! Well yes.....yes he is.


----------



## TAViX (Mar 1, 2011)

Can someone please update here when the account creation is possible?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Can someone please update here when the account creation is possible?



Use your EA account.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Use your EA account.



does not work


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

The Login In window mentions GAMESPY, but if you opt to Retrieve or Create an account it goes to mycrisis, .... Crytec are Germans, seriously? hohohoho


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 1, 2011)

Just "Creating Account" ...
























Still.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2011)

I found a fix for the demo....................I uninstalled it


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2011)

Even my ancient gamespy account doesn't work. Tells me the nickname is invalid, which I confirmed it isn't. No idea how anyone has managed to play this.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 1, 2011)

So, this is what I think.

I used my old gamespy account and was able to play without any issue.

The game runs very smoothly but after looking around I think I know why is that...

No more destructible environment, heck you can't even hit them if they were hiding behind a 0.5 inch thick wooden wall. Very small maps which is understandable because the game mode is very similar to Crysis 1 Instant Action mode. I kinda like the customization options. 

Another point:

I've noticed many people criticizing Crysis 1 and Crysis War MP....well, most of the critics played the Instant Action mode which wasn't fun, it was only useful for training, the real fun was in the Power Struggle Mode, I've more than 1000 hour of gameplay in Crysis War alone...probably 1500 hours if you combined it with Crysis 1 MP. I'm still not bored of it.

I would be naive if I thought that they would bring back Power Struggle mode. I have no idea how do these monkeys think....They removed the originality Crysis 1 had and replaced it with COD-like game. They should blame themselves if this game failed, not the PC gamers.

Nevertheless, am gonna buy it because of the story and it should keep me occupied for a few months before better games are released such as The Witcher 2 or Battlefield 3.


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 1, 2011)

*I got mine working:*





I did it by exiting the program the first time through, because it was stuck on the creating account page. However, the second time I ran it, everything worked well.


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 1, 2011)

The game looks like crap even at 1920x1200 and hardcore settings. Other than that, the suit modes are a bit refreshing, but get boring after you run around a super small map.


----------



## Chewers (Mar 1, 2011)

any one has succeeded with register process @ mycrysis.com? 

Done - ingame register works. But game itself is pretty annoying and kinda boring. Definitely will not buy it coz im BF fan..


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh by the way, the game doesn't support SLI (at least for me) 

EVGA released an SLI patch for the demo.


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

Finally played with a account created on the spot.... THIS IS UNREAL TOURNAMENT IN NEW YORK

1st thing I did was jump of the skyscraper and big desolation was I didnt hit the ground. My fall ended really soon with the killcam.


----------



## Chewers (Mar 1, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Oh by the way, the game doesn't support SLI (at least for me)
> 
> EVGA released an SLI patch for the demo.



Lucky me - have evga patch and all goodies from evga..


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2011)

I finally got through and played about 30mins of the game........Thoughts so far it looks good, not great, gameplay is ok too, but got boring pretty quickly for me, just same thing running around shooting, not enough nano suit functions to make the MP gameplay interesting.

The game was lagging for me too, felt like 30fps most of the time but with 25fps dips, felt like crossfire wasn't wrking but thats no surprise being a demo, but then I checked MSI afterburner for GPU usage and it was 99% on both GPU 1 & GPU 2.....sooo not sure whats going on there, but if crossfire was working then the performance I just got was fucken horrendous plus my 2 HD6950's are overclocked soooo who knows, Im not too worried about dis game anyways, just thought I would share my 30min experience & opinion


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2011)

Is this game truly a port?


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2011)

I ran it on 1280 x 1024 with "advanced" settings, whatever that means and it worked like a charm.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is this game truly a port?



Lol, TheMailMan told us so!  *Even though it was obvious

I gave this game another try this morning. Honestly, what crap. I don't like CoD at all and I'd rather play that. This game is a pretty big step backwards from the original.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 1, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I found a fix for the demo....................I uninstalled it:



yeah me too..

i used my friend's account(no i didnt change to password)..

it's disappointing... the game.... i dont know whether it still retains it's original selling point, crysis 1 looked better to me..


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> I ran it on 1280 x 1024 with "advanced" settings, whatever that means and it worked like a charm.



I ran it at 1080p and tried all settings, got lag on Gamer, Advanced and Hardcore....


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah, forgot to tell, runs well at all maxed out, as 1950x1080, no probs.

 But.... I am bored over the top of "Who is faster with the mouse FPS games!" NO THANKS ANYMORE. Forgetten BAttles, Darkest Hour or Far Cry 1/2 is so much more rewarding.

Port? Of course, menus are made for babies, horrible. There's a "PRess Start" and also a "Do not power off your TV or something" haha freaking idiots!

Then you have these "Boxing/NBA/Footbal championship" screens in between deaths or games, that resemble so much Arena/Torunament games, and completly destroys the realistic feeling, if there's any.

Now I was wondering. We always say: Crytek makes great engines, more than great games. Well. What games used the Farcry 1 or Crysis 1 engine?.. Anyone?... Oh Mamma.


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Lol, TheMailMan told us so!  *Even though it was obvious
> 
> I gave this game another try this morning. Honestly, what crap. I don't like CoD at all and I'd rather play that.



Aye, me to. This feels CoDish but with worse maps. In CoD you at least have well defined goals and ways to reach those goals, here it feels like a bad early Counter Strike map, but with more chaos (bad chaos).

And the motion blur makes me kinda sick.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2011)

I only want this game for its Single Player experience Im sick of MP games


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Lol, TheMailMan told us so!  *Even though it was obvious
> 
> I gave this game another try this morning. Honestly, what crap. I don't like CoD at all and I'd rather play that.



BS you were one of the people defending it months ago. Saying it was going to be all scalable and shit. I TOLD YOU IT WAS GONNA BE A PORT!


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I only want this game for its Single Player experience Im sick of MP games



You and me both. I just want to know how the story develops.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BS you were one of the people defending it months ago. Saying it was going to be all scalable and shit. I TOLD YOU IT WAS GONNA BE A PORT!



Scalable and shit? The only thing I though was that it was going to be a sandbox type game a couple weeks ago. I was wrong there. Anyone can read the many articles around the internet and gather it's a port. Anyone can look to see that this game is being released on multiple systems and know it's a port. You can pick up the demo and see it says "Press Start" and know it's a port. I knew this was a port at least a year ago from the Cryengine 3 demo they were doing on a PS3. But yes, you told us so. Oh, it's going to rain at some point at your location sometime this year. When it does rain, I'm going to say "I told you so." Get over yourself.

VV Definitely not me, but since this game resembles the sheeple's choice, Call of Duty series it will sell very well.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 1, 2011)

do they expect anyone to buy the game after playing the demo ?

looks like some XBOX 360 garbage, dx9 only graphics, laggy on gtx 580 @ hardcore settings


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Scalable and shit? The only thing I though was that it was going to be a sandbox type game a couple weeks ago. I was wrong there. Anyone can read the many articles around the internet and gather it's a port. Anyone can look to see that this game is being released on multiple systems and know it's a port. You can pick up the demo and see it says "Press Start" and know it's a port. I knew this was a port at least a year ago from the Cryengine 3 demo they were doing on a PS3. But yes, you told us so. Oh, it's going to rain at some point at your location sometime this year. When it does rain, I'm going to say "I told you so." Get over yourself.
> 
> VV Definitely not me, but since this game resembles the sheeple's choice, Call of Duty series it will sell very well.



Hey it just got done raining! Are you watching me?!


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

Good evening Maestro W1zzard! 

And yes, the panoramic views are nice, but the maps are small. A demo is supposed to support sales...


----------



## devguy (Mar 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> do they expect anyone to buy the game after playing the demo ?
> 
> looks like some XBOX 360 garbage, dx9 only graphics, laggy on gtx 580 @ hardcore settings



Really, no DX11 option in the demo?  That's more of a buzz kill than Buzz Killington.

As far as MP goes, I purchased both Crysis and Warhead, and played maybe 2 cumulative hours on multiplayer between them.  IMHO, Crysis is a good single player game, and a terrible multiplayer game (just like the new[er] Wolfenstein).


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes! now I will save $70 not buying this POS, Im just gonna pira..... it..eerrmmm uum I meant hire it at cockbuster


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Why people compaining about graphics?

The games going to have DX11 and I doubt it will look worse than Crysis 1 did.

The Demo is a Demo of the MP not a Demo of the Graphics.

And so far the MP demo is hella fun. I personally can not wait to get this game. Its got me more hyped up than Portal 2 and I love portal 2. 

But don't get me wrong, I am getting both


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 1, 2011)

A lot of demos don't usually have all the bells and whistles but that doesn't mean you can't get a vibe for the end product. I don't see Crysis 2 selling well on PC, but it will on consoles which is all Crytek seems to care about when they developed Crysis 2. It doesn't look any better or worse than Crysis or Warhead in my opinion, unfortunately I was hoping it would be mind blowing (visually) like Crysis initially was at launch. 

This doesn't mean I won't give the game a go though, single player is what Crysis is about. Everyone knows the multiplayer is garbage and now with a demo out it only proves how crappy it is. I had a blast playing Crysis and Warhead single player and I'm sure Crysis 2 will deliver a good 6-7 hrs of single player experience. 

I'll pick it up when its $29 in about 2 months. lol.


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Yes! now I will save $70 not buying this POS, Im just gonna pira..... it..eerrmmm uum I meant hire it at cockbuster



And Mailman will say "I knew you would!!" hehe

Btw, now i can't log in to test a bit. Wolfenstein demo was good....


----------



## KainXS (Mar 1, 2011)

man im gonna say it, I think crysis 1 was better

port


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> The Demo is a Demo of the MP not a Demo of the Graphics.



the demo is supposed to sell the game to people who want to check it out


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 1, 2011)

Too early to judge that KainXS


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Why people compaining about graphics?
> 
> The games going to have DX11 and I doubt it will look worse than Crysis 1 did.
> 
> ...



Im glad to see someone iz enjoying it



erixx said:


> And Mailman will say "I knew you would!!" hehe
> 
> Btw, now i can't log in to test a bit. Wolfenstein demo was good....



Lmao yes he would. Aaah gotta luv glitchy demo's

I played the Wolfenstein demo awhile back, I found it was pretty fun but never ended up buying it for some reason, do you have the full game? And if so, whats it like? Worth buying via steam


----------



## KainXS (Mar 1, 2011)

maybe its punishment for the Beta being leaked. . . . . . .

and this isn't a beta, thats why its sad, and to me the gameplay is like a COD rip off with stealth or somethin


very dissapointed.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 1, 2011)

its on steam now anyway


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 1, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I only want this game for its Single Player experience



Same here, i never cared for the multiplayer aspect of Crysis, and after playing this Crysis 2 MP demo, i still could careless about it.

I'm really hoping they polish it up by putting in more graphical options for PC gamers.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 1, 2011)

All hope is lost. The SP will have the same graphical options. Geforce.com offers the first benchmarks on some popular Nvidia cards based on playing a level in SP of a near finished build. It doesn't say if it has dx10 or 11 (I think not! at least not yet which is worrying)

here's the link: http://www.geforce.com/#/Optimize/Guides/crysis-2-benchmarks


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

@Lionheart : I referred to Return to Castle Wolfenstein, it's MP demo lasted for years and years. It is/was WWII themed (flamethrower!). But the game has also a lot of horror levels. On Steam there is a never edition of it that I have not played.


----------



## TAViX (Mar 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> the demo is supposed to sell the game to people who want to check it out



I think a better demo was the one that got leaked, hehe!


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who enjoyed playing Crysis 1 MP 

sigh....noobs :shadedshu

Seriously....how can you not love Power struggle mode....chasing cars with your vtol in Mesa then blasting the passengers is an endless pleasure.

Forget about about the Instant Action mode, hopefully they will have a power struggle-like mode...hopefully.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> the demo is supposed to sell the game to people who want to check it out



Demo: A demonstration, as of a product or service.

Sure but considering it does not have DX11, its a demonstration of what to expect from MP not of what to expect graphically. Although personally I think the graphics are great for DX9.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Demo: A demonstration, as of a product or service.
> 
> Sure but considering it does not have DX11, its a demonstration of what to expect from MP not of what to expect graphically. Although personally I think the graphics are great for DX9.



It's a poor demonstration. For DX9 graphics, in my opinion it looks horrible and it looks like something that the original Xbox could run. Looks like corporate gaming America got a hold of this game, wrung it through the "what sells" machine and spit this out. Definite not buy for me.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 1, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Am I the only one who enjoyed playing Crysis 1 MP
> 
> sigh....noobs :shadedshu
> 
> ...



Yes! And in dx10 mode you had destructible environments. But these are today just memories...


----------



## jimmyme (Mar 1, 2011)

Consoles killed the PC star!

I just had my first game of the MP Demo.........wow.......

Poor crysis.... why did they kill it. Is money everything!?!?!?
For Crytek, i guess the answer is F-YEAH!

This for me sums it all up.... Start screen where it says: "Push start...blah blah"
I look down: "Where is the start button on my PC" .....idiots....

Is anyone else dissapointed?


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 1, 2011)

So here is what am gonna do.

I'll wait for more information about the game, if they confirmed that there will be a Power struggle mode or something like it with more vehicles then I'll pre-order it. If not then I'll wait for it until it reaches $5 on steam, sounds fair huh


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2011)

jimmyme said:


> This for me sums it all up.... Start screen where it says: "Push start...blah blah"
> I look down: "Where is the start button on my PC" .....idiots....



Gah, I hate when companies are to lazy to fix stuff like that. Hopefully they were just lazy for this demo and not the full game


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 1, 2011)

well crytek has now officially made in do my POS console garbage developers list.


----------



## horik (Mar 1, 2011)

crytek wont get my €


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's a poor demonstration. For DX9 graphics, in my opinion it looks horrible and it looks like something that the original Xbox could run. Looks like corporate gaming America got a hold of this game, wrung it through the "what sells" machine and spit this out. Definite not buy for me.



Exactly a poor demonstration, not a very accurate one at that. Heck the Leaked beta's MP had graphical features that this demo doesn't even have. Like the way water doesn't splash on your screen when you walk through falling water, it did in the leak. 

I will admit it does have some console amenities but to say it has graphics that the original Xbox could run is absurd and down right immature. If you want to discredit the game then at least use respectful arguments. 

I will agree that Cry engine 3 main focus wasn't on improving the PC's graphical potential but more along the lines of getting it to run on Consoles. However, I find it hard to believe that they would regress things on the PC either. 

As far as graphics go I say wait till final release and say what you will. Gameplay wise, if this isn't your cup of tea, no ones forcing you to drink it. 

I like it.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I will admit it does have some console amenities but to say it has graphics that the original Xbox could run is absurd and down right immature. If you want to discredit the game then at least use respectful arguments.
> 
> .


No, I mean what I said. Enjoy the game if you like it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> No, I mean what I said. Enjoy the game if you like it.



I'm sure you do and thanks, I will


----------



## Taskforce (Mar 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I will admit it does have some console amenities but to say it has graphics that the original Xbox could run is absurd and down right immature.



Have to agree with the other guy, i also do think it could run on the original xbox lolz, movement feels like I'm using analog sticks, the game is piss poor wouldn't waste a sec more of my time on it.


----------



## laszlo (Mar 1, 2011)

played the leaked "demo" and the conclusion were obvious;this game is a piece of shit compared to 1st crysis


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2011)

Downloading the demo...

Any clue on how to get the 'god mode' cheat? 

*ahem* 
I want to enjoy and test the graphics really, without fear of getting shot all the time. 

Hey, it's true! I'm not lying!!1!


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Downloading the demo...
> 
> Any clue on how to get the 'god mode' cheat?
> 
> ...



Try alt + f4, you will win the game right away! 




Wait, people are too smart here for this to work


----------



## Taskforce (Mar 1, 2011)

I can completely understand why they consolized, original Crysis has got to been the most pirated PC game ever! i know so many people who didn't buy it including myself... so much so when u entered the chatroom nothing but listings of cracked server IP's to play on.

With BF3 being consolized as well lets just hope it doesn't share the same faith, greed is a son-of-a-bitch.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> Try alt + f4, you will *lose* the game right away!
> 
> 
> Wait, people are too smart here for this to work



:shadedshu
Fixed....


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> :shadedshu
> Fixed....



I was just joking , I never meant for it to be taken seriously


----------



## horik (Mar 1, 2011)

felt like playing CoD,who knows if the final release will have better graphics,got 50+ FPS on hardcore settings


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> I was just joking , I never meant for it to be taken seriously



Me too, guess I picked a "too-stern" emoticon there! 

____________

The demo is really downloading slowly, it's less than a third of my usual download speed from Steam... I guess the server's full to the brim

______________________________



horik said:


> felt like playing CoD,who knows if the final release will have better graphics,got 50+ FPS on hardcore settings



Do you mean that the graphics aren't even up to par with those of the first Crysis game?


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Me too, guess I picked a "too-stern" emoticon there!
> 
> ____________
> 
> ...



Oh ok good, all good then . As for graphics, I think a number of people have said that the demo is pretty limited in options in what it can do, even compared to the leak. This, however, is all anecdotal on my part. I haven't played the demo.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Do you mean that the graphics aren't even up to par with those of the first Crysis game?



Crysis 2 demo is in DX9 and doesn't come close to the graphics in DX9 with the original.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Crysis 2 demo is in DX9 and doesn't come close to the graphics in DX9 with the original.



i am downloading the demo, can we perhaps enable dx10?


----------



## TAViX (Mar 1, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> i am downloading the demo, can we perhaps enable dx10?



No, no Dx10 files there...


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 1, 2011)

I have dx files from Crysis 2 Demo that came out in early February?


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

Here we go!!!!!! Get popcorn and beer!


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

TAViX said:


> No, no Dx10 files there...


Correct, nor are there any DX11 files.



alexsubri said:


> I have dx files from Crysis 2 Demo that came out in early February?


I doubt it would work, and that discussion isn't for this thread.



erixx said:


> Here we go!!!!!! Get popcorn and beer!


Which has nothing to do with the topic of this thread. I'll stick to my tea and peanuts.


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

I mean, if there are options to 'reprogram' the game with other files, it will be interesting to follow.
(Apart from another Eula discussion, I hope not!)

Peanuts? Monkey business!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

You wont hear anything more out of me. This game being a crappy port is enough to make me happy. You pirates DESERVE crappy games. The last one was pirated so bad the results are in. Enjoy "Crysis 2" suckers.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> I was just joking , I never meant for it to be taken seriously



Sorry myself. I didn't know the demo was only multiplayer...
It's dumb to ask for a cheat in a multiplayer game


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Sorry myself. I didn't know the demo was only multiplayer...
> It's dumb to ask for a cheat in a multiplayer game



You could always go all 1337 h4x and make yourself invincible , that or tell people to press alt + f4 and see how many fall for it. That's about all you can do for multiplayer games (though I wouldn't recommend either ). Either way, pwn some noobs


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 1, 2011)

heh there is too much hatin'

The game is ok, but the tags and the scores and the special strikes are too reminiscent of MW2. I like the gfx for a demo but i swear i did not notice any difference between gamer and hardcore gfx. The funny thing is I even managed to run it on the laptop  at around 20 something fps at 12x7  I don't remember the first one being so forgiving on the hardware.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> heh there is too much hatin'
> 
> The game is ok, but the tags and the scores and the special strikes are too reminiscent of MW2. I like the gfx for a demo but i swear i did not notice any difference between gamer and hardcore gfx. The funny thing is I even managed to run it on the laptop  at around 20 something fps at 12x7  I don't remember the first one being so forgiving on the hardware.



Just curious, what are the specs of the laptop? Is it the same laptop as the one in your system specs? If it is, that is good news for the laptop I just bought, might be able to play a little crysis 2 on it!


----------



## TAViX (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it me, or this demo is kinda boring? And wtf is with that flash every time you shoot someone?!?!?


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

Time to preload Homefront?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2011)

so has Crytek left us PC gamers in the dust? is this game a "PORT"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

erixx said:


> Time to preload Homefront?



 Oh man this is gonna be EPIC!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh man this is gonna be EPIC!



I havent heard much about Homefront? whats in it for the PC gamers??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I havent heard much about Homefront? whats in it for the PC gamers??



lol not a damn thing.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 1, 2011)

erixx said:


> Time to preload Homefront?



Homefront looks exactly like COD. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtz-PeE7GJQ

Looks like fail imo.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol not a damn thing.



so its going to be a port??


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> so its going to be a port??



Depends on how you would define a port, yes it is going to be on multiple platforms, but whether or not they are going to individualize the PC version from the rest of the versions is still unknown, but from the looks of it it's in fact a poorly done port.

But remember that just because a game is a port doesn't mean it's bad.


----------



## kylzer (Mar 1, 2011)

Mine doesnt work -_-

It says check my network and try later lol.


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 1, 2011)

I was playing for a while and got to level 7, but now the servers aren't working. I think the game is alright but it's nothing revolutionary or anything. I'll stick with the Battlefield franchise.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 1, 2011)

ok so i played a little more.

for so much hype about FUCK YEAH NANOSUIT 2.0 it's amazing how far you feel from a super soldier. i could probably get out of my chair and sprint faster than your supposed nano-badass. armor mode feels like shit and you take health damage in it regardless, power is stupendously lackluster, and cloak is about the only thing that feels remotely super. the mouse is floaty as fuck for whatever reason and fov is equivalent to having one eye closed at all times and having my gun butt duct taped to my cheek.

what is supposed to be an upgrade is somehow shittier than the original. one of the defining moments of the first game was when i hid in a bush with a 6 foot tall DRILLPRESS and pitched it like a fastball at a jeep that was passing by ultimately sending it flying off a cliff and into a nice rewarding fireball. strength mode here is more like kick a taxi expecting something cool to happen only to marvel as it slides 3 feet and does nothing exciting at all.


somehow they decided to remove the dev console but apparently failed to realize that you can use commands from it anyway from the launch shortcut. they stripped all the graphics options and left painfully non-descriptive substitutions instead. what does "gamer, advanced, and hardcore" even represent? you can guess but it's about as explanatory as having "truck tire, belt buckle, and glass dildo" as the options.

it's hilarious that crytek bitches so much about PC piracy and shit when all their PC only titles so far have literally been among the best selling games to have ever graced the platform period. i don't know what kind of comical numbers they honestly expect because they've done nothing but had success so far.


TLDR: CRY-ENGINE 3, PUSHING THE 2011 GAMING BOUNDARIES WITH GAMESPY, SCREEN FILLING BLOOM EFFECTS, MOBILITY SCOOTER LEVELS OF SPEED, AND BUILDING SIZED GUNS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Depends on how you would define a port, yes it is going to be on multiple platforms, but whether or not they are going to individualize the PC version from the rest of the versions is still unknown, but from the looks of it it's in fact a poorly done port.
> 
> But remember that just because a game is a port doesn't mean it's bad.



Oh its known.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Depends on how you would define a port, yes it is going to be on multiple platforms, but whether or not they are going to individualize the PC version from the rest of the versions is still unknown, but from the looks of it it's in fact a poorly done port.
> 
> But remember that just because a game is a port doesn't mean it's bad.



are we talking about the same game??


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 2, 2011)

i cna't login 

best game evar


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> i cna't login
> 
> best game evar



Duke Nukem Forever will be the best game EVER!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 2, 2011)

ctrain said:


> ok so i played a little more.
> 
> for so much hype about FUCK YEAH NANOSUIT 2.0 it's amazing how far you feel from a super soldier. i could probably get out of my chair and sprint faster than your supposed nano-badass. armor mode feels like shit and you take health damage in it regardless, power is stupendously lackluster, and cloak is about the only thing that feels remotely super. the mouse is floaty as fuck for whatever reason and fov is equivalent to having one eye closed at all times and having my gun butt duct taped to my cheek.
> 
> ...



yeah pretty much i don't care about multiplayer , and i don't care about consoles , all i care is that im going to play SP , and im going to mod all the crysis 1 levels or help with the modding community to do so.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 2, 2011)

This is bad. You should aim to make pc players love your game. They love it and they'll be less likely to pirate it. You make them hate it and or the publisher and they'll pirate without hesitation.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> are we talking about the same game??



Homefront?

Ya, it doesn't look good imo, looks like another copy clone of Call of Duty. Getting tired of the stereotypical ''summer action blockbuster!!11'' type titles where the goal is to defend America from Koreans or stop the evil Russians from nuking everyone. lol

Here's some of the singleplayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW9xIbjjX-s


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I just got done playing Crysis 2 and I gotta say. Its kinda feels like a port.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 2, 2011)

Who remember Frontlines Fuel of War ? I think Homefront is similar.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Homefront?
> 
> Ya, it doesn't look good imo, looks like another copy clone of Call of Duty. Getting tired of the stereotypical ''summer action blockbuster!!11'' type titles where the goal is to defend America from Koreans or stop the evil Russians from nuking everyone. lol
> 
> Here's some of the singleplayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW9xIbjjX-s



god it does!
JESUS! i guess its time for Battlefield 3 to just dominate this year


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm pretty surprised how bad this demo actually is although I always thought Crysis MP was lame.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'm pretty surprised how bad this demo actually is although I always thought Crysis MP was lame.



yeah im not really to interested in the game as a whole anymore

Ill wait till people buy it before i get a boner for it


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 2, 2011)

Did the leak have DX10 at least? Maybe then there's hope for SP.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Did the leak have DX10 at least? Maybe then there's hope for SP.



it did apparently. ill wait till reviews come out and when i hear criticism from users on here about the retail game before i even spend the money on it.


----------



## Taskforce (Mar 2, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This is bad. You should aim to make pc players love your game. They love it and they'll be less likely to pirate it. You make them hate it and or the publisher and they'll pirate without hesitation.



Are you kidding me... wouldn't even bother wasting bandwidth or ratio on it, I'd just seed a few parts to get a nice ratio boost and call it a day.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 2, 2011)

the blur in this game is absolutely insane.

your view shaking from recoil sends the entire screen into a horrific motion blur mashup, getting shot blurs it even more, people shoot at you makes them blurry, people moving makes them blurry.

get a couple people in a close up firefight and you will be literally unable to see anything other than bright patches of blur.


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgizpmXDiXI


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 2, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgizpmXDiXI



lol @ Schindler's List theme


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 2, 2011)

^video missed teh graphical tweaking has limited options...

_Minimum System Requirements_

A Core 2 Duo or Athlon 64 X2 processor clocked at 2GHz
2GB of RAM
A GeForce 8800 GT or Radeon HD 3850 with 512MB of video memory
9GB of hard-drive space
DirectX 9.0c-compatible audio
Xinput based gamepad (Microsoft Xbox 360 Pad, Logitech F series) or
*Windows compatbile USB or PS/2 Keyboard and Mouse with a START button*


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 2, 2011)

after playing the demo for about half an hour, I have to say that this is the one of the worst games I have ever played. it is literally identical to call of duty except with nanosuits (COD is trash to begin with) the graphics are not good at all (when comparing to the original crysis, and considering that this is YEARS later)

do you want a game so dumbed down even a dead cow could play it?

do you want a game that is so obviously a console port they don't even change the "click start" ?

do you like immersing yourself in steaming piles of shit?

 if you answered yes to ALL of these questions, buy crysis 2.






that being said, this will be a huge hit on the consoles, cause it's like that piece of trash COD (that sells so well)

crytek may have permanently lost my business with this one.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2011)

Played the demo and did not like it one bit
I may still buy it for the single player...


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 2, 2011)

I wont be paying for this trash. I bought the first Crysis and its expansion, warhead. Both of which the story was awesome.

I my still play this POS but I definitely wont be paying for it.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2011)

Alot of hate towards this game and I don't blame ya's 

Time to play BFBC2


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 2, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> do they expect anyone to buy the game after playing the demo ?
> 
> looks like some XBOX 360 garbage, dx9 only graphics, laggy on gtx 580 @ hardcore settings



tweaktown reports that the final PC will have DX9 at launch only, and DX11 will come later through patches.

*MAXIMUM FAIL!*

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/19001...e_included_in_a_patch_maximum_fail/index.html


what a bummer if this is true. I was actually gonna buy this... well back to team fortress 2


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

I'am back to HL2 Episode 2 that i did not finish. Problem is for the first time in years I had a nightmare after playing it...


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 2, 2011)

Wait, I didn't finish.

CRYTEK just renamed their company. Really it's hot news now.





They are now officially CrySUCK..


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2011)

thunderising said:


> Wait, I didn't finish.
> 
> CRYTEK just renamed their company. Really it's hot news now.
> 
> ...



Sorry, that's just bad. :shadedshu


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 2, 2011)

not for you, but I had high hopes. Can't a fan have?

I knew they weren't doing a PC exclusive for Crysis 2, but this?? Dumbing it down more than the 2007 game?

They are so 200-and-late now..


----------



## Frizz (Mar 2, 2011)

Played Crysis 2 today (multiplayer demo)... I gotta say... it has been dumbed down to the shit house. Few gimmicky animations and actions have been added. Maps feel like COD, they've totally lost the sandbox type maps present in the first game. The suit functions and controls feel tacked on and sluggish, you don't have as much freedom as you did in the first game where you could dedicate your suit for the different modes so hard to believe but it feels less flexible .... everything now seems consolidated in a bad way and I don't like it so far . 

Also note instant action in the first game, you just have to grab the guns from different areas of the map which provided an old school quake feel to it which has now been taken over by the trendy and overused "Class Based Loadout" system which I am so damn sick of. I don't think vehicles, VTOLs and large scale maps will come back because of how the engine needs to cater for the console versions... all I gotta say is I am very discouraged by this demo so I hope the campaign isn't as bad and that the story will compensate.

EDIT: Also note that the loadout system took away the gameplay of the true Crysis Multiplayer where you actually had to utilize your suit to get to various areas for different equipment and weapons in Instant Action.


----------



## TAViX (Mar 2, 2011)

Again, what's with that stupid flash when you shoot someone???????!?!? what a hell is that crap?!!?


----------



## EwX (Mar 2, 2011)

I always knew Crytek is all about latest and greatest gaming graphics technologies, such titles like FarCry (first one) and Crysis (the first) made your jaw to drop down after a few minutes into the game, when you saw something,that you haven't seen before in games.
Crysis 2, what a joke, it took a big step backwards in terms of graphical capabilities,for god sake, what they did to the Crysis 1 awesome looking water ? 
"Thank you" console market, you truly hold the games graphical realism progression in one spot for years and more to come :|

There are nice looking titles on consoles, like Uncharted, but , just imagine , if they can achieve this with old tech consoles, then PC with 2x/3x/4x more compute power and more advanced graphics programming technologies can achieve something outstanding, like second coming of FarCry(damn how it looked badass in 2004  )


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 2, 2011)

thunderising said:


> tweaktown reports that the final PC will have DX9 at launch only, and DX11 will come later through patches.
> 
> *MAXIMUM FAIL!*
> 
> ...



I'm so glad I didn't preorder now.


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Again, what's with that stupid flash when you shoot someone???????!?!? what a hell is that crap?!!?



Please increase fontsize, I can barely read you! LOL


----------



## TAViX (Mar 2, 2011)

erixx said:


> Please increase fontsize, I can barely read you! LOL



done!


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

Good. Now start the lesson on How to change from Sanserif to Serif: you have 5 minutes


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok no DX11 on launch! WTF! NOW I'm MAD! 

I'm telling all my friends who pre-ordered this at Gamestop for consoles not to get it.

If they see they sell well on console that will just prove why they ditched the PC.

This is just so frustrating! They lie to us, this is clearly false advertisement! The engine was said to support DX11 yet we don't get it from day one? Obivously the simultaneousness development the engine does is just an automatic Porter. 

This is crap. I'm seriously considering canceling my preorder. The game is fun but I'm not sure I want to pay $50 on newegg if I'm not getting a DX11 game. 

My only question is how long till the patch comes in and will it even be true DX11 or just some DX11 shadow BS. 
:shadedshu

Only a port needs to be patched to DX11. Fucking liars said they were working hard for US PC gamers and yet they pull a stunt like this.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 2, 2011)

probably never and they will just blame the leak and say its our faults,

i hate when mailmans right.

complete port.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok I just realized there might be some hope.

Crytek has yet to comment on these alligation and considering the leak had DX11 Files in it I think its a good chance these site saying it won't have DX11 on launch are just hating.

Till its confirmed by Crytek I'll keep my preorder.

If crytek doesn't say anything before Mar 22 then I might just cancel. 

http://forums.gametrailers.com/thread/crysis-2-will-have-dx11-suppor/1184608


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 2, 2011)

KainXS said:


> probably never and they will just blame the leak and say its our faults, let em drown in piracy
> 
> i hate when mailmans right.
> 
> complete port.



Stop connecting two possibly unrelated things without backing it up ploz.


The fact of the matter is if companies marketed PC gaming better they could make far more money than they do from consoles. ( More people own pcs, more people own pcs that have the potentially to be a gaming system with a small upgrade than people who own consoles etc)

But I've never seen T.V adds for graphics cards saying " Turn your home pc in a gaming centre!" Hot damn I'm sure if people knew they could spend as little as £60 to upgrade their crappy home PC into something x-box like they'd go for it.

Industry needs a change. Marketing needs a change.

Pointing blame at the most easy to blame thing just isn't cool.

Look deeper.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

KainXS said:


> probably never and they will just blame the leak and say its our faults,
> 
> i hate when mailmans right.
> 
> complete port.



I hate it when I'm right too.

The good thing is I was in fact wrong about prone in BF3. 



pantherx12 said:


> Stop connecting two possibly unrelated things without backing it up ploz.
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is if companies marketed PC gaming better they could make far more money than they do from consoles. ( More people own pcs, more people own pcs that have the potentially to be a gaming system with a small upgrade than people who own consoles etc)
> ...




You know why. Stop passing the buck.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 2, 2011)

more people have pc's but are they fast enough to play modern pc games and most wouldn't upgrade them anyway

not completely the fault of piracy but if it dosen't happen thats what will be blamed, it shows you where the pc gaming market is moving when one of the biggest names in part buying(can it run crysis) sticks a foot in our mouth's


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Crysis 2 demo problem*

I don't know if anyone else has noticed these two problems... however, like five of the total servers don't actually tell you how many people are REALLY in them, and i keep finding myself stuck in a lobby, because the round won't start.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You know why. Stop passing the buck.



What buck?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 2, 2011)

wha?


----------



## TAViX (Mar 2, 2011)

Cheap excuses. The crappier the game, the more will be pirated just to be played once then forget about it. On the other hand, if it's a really good game, like Crysis 1, people will still pirate it, but from them will be some that will buy it anyways, in order to have the original DVDs, manuals, hand books, etc. Nothing beats having the original CDs like Starcraft, DeusEx, Freespace, Diablo 1+ 2, Sim City 4, etc, etc, that have also those nice printed books


----------



## ivicagmc (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like Nvidia and AMD will have to create their own games if they wont to sell their cards in the future. Consoles are definitely taking game producers, and destroying PC gaming. Noting new from Crysis 1. Crytek, you really disappoint me. No more art in creating games, no more impressing gamers with incredible graphics, it's all about $$$$$$$ and consoles now...


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 2, 2011)

ivicagmc said:


> Looks like Nvidia and AMD will have to create their own games if they wont to sell their cards in the future. Consoles are definitely taking game producers, and destroying PC gaming. Noting new from Crysis 1. Crytek, you really disappoint me. No more art in creating games, no more impressing gamers with incredible graphics, it's all about $$$$$$$ and consoles now...



crytek has been sticking it to PC gamers for some time now.

not all developers are turning into trash. check out DICE and BF3, this is a title I do not expect to be disappointed in.


----------



## ivicagmc (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> crytek has been sticking it to PC gamers for some time now.
> 
> not all developers are turning into trash. check out DICE and BF3, this is a title I do not expect to be disappointed in.



Hope you are right... It's being a long time since some game really  impress me...


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 2, 2011)

I've go a problem with starting games after I join a server.

After I join there's no vote going on, just a list of players joining and leaving - nothing else happening. How do I start playing? Or do I need to wait until the current match is over?

Oh and sometimes there's a countdown in the server lobby "Match starting in ... ", but it gets stuck on 1. Anyone else had that?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 2, 2011)

Ozpa said:


> I've go a problem with starting games after I join a server.
> 
> After I join there's no vote going on, just a list of players joining and leaving - nothing else happening. How do I start playing? Or do I need to wait until the current match is over?
> 
> Oh and sometimes there's a countdown in the server lobby "Match starting in ... ", but it gets stuck on 1. Anyone else had that?



fate is on your side, you were not allowed to play this trash for a reason!  save your sanity  and delete it now!!!


on the helpful side, it is a beta, so there are bound to be bugs.


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 2, 2011)

You neither confirmed it nor gave any advice to overcome it... spammer


----------



## ivicagmc (Mar 2, 2011)

Try few times with different servers. If doesn't catch up in 10s or so, it wont. Sometimes I had to change 10 or more servers to get in...


----------



## jimmyme (Mar 2, 2011)

After titles like BC2...im not holding my breath for DICE. Considering also that BF3 is running on Frostbite2.
Im just waiting for RO2:HoS!!!!! Tripwire FTW!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

jimmyme said:


> After titles like BF2...im not holding my breath for DICE. Considering also that BF3 is running on Frostbite2.
> Im just waiting for RO2:HoS!!!!! Tripwire FTW!!!!



Like BF2? What still being played?


----------



## jimmyme (Mar 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Like BF2? What still being played?



oops BC2 ....


----------



## Frizz (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol after playing the demo, I think the rumor where Crytek intentionally released a leaked version of the game to the public makes much more sense now. IMO they somehow knew that they will disappoint PC gamers.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2011)

I was so sure that Crysis 2 would not be a counsel port based on some web articles, but freak'n Mailman was right
I am sooooo sad!!!
Long live the Mailman and his infinite wisdom


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 3, 2011)

played the demo yesterday
now the sound wont work 
restarted 5 times done everything i can think of 
time to uninstall


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 3, 2011)

So far plays smooth and sound works great, but that was only 10 minutes. 
Game play is OK if you like shoot and scoots. Like MW2 with futuristic perks.
I liked Crysis SP , but didn't care for MP. Thinking this may be the same. 
I'll wait until it drops like the other one has before buying it.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 3, 2011)

jimmyme said:


> oops BC2 ....



besides being the top shooter released last year, and being an assload of fun, allowing you to blow up the environments and encourage good non cod-esque teamwork... whats wrong with it


----------



## jimmyme (Mar 3, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> besides being the top shooter released last year, and being an assload of fun, allowing you to blow up the environments and encourage good non cod-esque teamwork... whats wrong with it



Well the fact that it was a broken product. And by that I mean the game did not function correctly online. Lag, rubberbanding, terrible hitboxes, terrible ballistics, broken melee, average PB controls for hax, graphical problems, patches that broke other parts of the game..... and and and. Not to mention lack of MOD TOOLS, lack of maps.....and and and...it was just a port, plain and simple.

Don't get me wrong, part of the design was eventually successfully executed: encouraging teamwork, destructible environments, vehicles. Its debatable actually if the destructible environment had ANY large impact ultimately on how the games were finally played but anyway. The graphics were good and I did have some fun at times, but it always melted into blind frustration with the "console" issues it had.

But you are correct the fact that it was the "top" shooter released last year shows, as Ive repeated before, PC gaming isnt dying.... its already dead.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

jimmyme said:


> Well the fact that it was a broken product. And by that I mean the game did not function correctly online. Lag, rubberbanding, terrible hitboxes, terrible ballistics, broken melee, average PB controls for hax, graphical problems, patches that broke other parts of the game..... and and and. Not to mention lack of MOD TOOLS, lack of maps.....and and and...it was just a port, plain and simple.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, part of the design was eventually successfully executed: encouraging teamwork, destructible environments, vehicles. Its debatable actually if the destructible environment had ANY large impact ultimately on how the games were finally played but anyway. The graphics were good and I did have some fun at times, but it always melted into blind frustration with the "console" issues it had.
> 
> But you are correct the fact that it was the "top" shooter released last year shows, as Ive repeated before, PC gaming isnt dying.... its already dead.



Oh WOW. You have a lot of raw talent as a troll. Here Im gonna send you an invite.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 3, 2011)

jimmyme said:


> Well the fact that it was a broken product. And by that I mean the game did not function correctly online. Lag, rubberbanding, terrible hitboxes, terrible ballistics, broken melee, average PB controls for hax, graphical problems, patches that broke other parts of the game..... and and and. Not to mention lack of MOD TOOLS, lack of maps.....and and and...it was just a port, plain and simple.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, part of the design was eventually successfully executed: encouraging teamwork, destructible environments, vehicles. Its debatable actually if the destructible environment had ANY large impact ultimately on how the games were finally played but anyway. The graphics were good and I did have some fun at times, but it always melted into blind frustration with the "console" issues it had.
> 
> But you are correct the fact that it was the "top" shooter released last year shows, as Ive repeated before, PC gaming isnt dying.... its already dead.



considering that frostbite engine 1.0 was built from the ground up for console as DICE's intro into that market (I mean real intro) the fact that they did so much to make frostbite 1.5 what it was on PC shows quite a bit of dedication. 

BC2 was by no means perfect on release, but it was no more broken than BF2 on release. one of the redeeming traits DICE offers is continued patch support, even years after games release.


----------



## jimmyme (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> considering that frostbite engine 1.0 was built from the ground up for console as DICE's intro into that market (I mean real intro) the fact that they did so much to make frostbite 1.5 what it was on PC shows quite a bit of dedication.
> 
> BC2 was by no means perfect on release, but it was no more broken than BF2 on release. one of the redeeming traits DICE offers is continued patch support, even years after games release.



OK. I guess we will see, its just that Frostbite from a PC point of view was tragic so lets hope Frostbite 2 will be similar in name alone. Im not sure it will be?
I think as long as BF3 is moddable it will be great! But im not sure it is?

but argh we are too far off topic now!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2011)

your on crack m8 playin bad co on dx10.1 hardware, and asuming it was just as shit for all of us lol get out ya head/arse man


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 3, 2011)

jimmyme said:


> OK. I guess we will see, its just that Frostbite from a PC point of view was tragic so lets hope Frostbite 2 will be similar in name alone. Im not sure it will be?
> I think as long as BF3 is moddable it will be great! But im not sure it is?
> 
> but argh we are too far off topic now!


Funny this game had less problems then any other On-line shooter I have ever played in the last 5 years. I think I have to agree with the others you are trolling.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 3, 2011)

a lot of whining here.  The game works fine for me.

If it's supposed to be a shoot'em up free for all, and I think it is, then it does that well.

I just don't like getting killed so quickly. But I'm getting better.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Funny this game had less problems then any other On-line shooter I have ever played in the last 5 years. I think I have to agree with the others you are trolling.



well im happy someones not in the shit then cos the demo wont start an effin game for me,ive been in and out of servers for half an hour n not once has it started,it pings at 0 for every server and theres no official servers listed not a good start., 

what with the dx11 hold up im hard pushed to go for a shitty gold dog tag itll be hacked in ten mins anyway gits 

I did have a go on the first night tho, i quite liked it and if they mixed up tight maps with some ol school crysis sprawlers it would be mint however after several attempts over the last 2 days to play it i still cant get in a game (can join but never starts) im starting to thoink it was a ONE time demo.   wtf crytek -----------diks


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 5, 2011)

jimmyme said:


> Well the fact that it was a broken product. And by that I mean the game did not function correctly online. Lag, rubberbanding, terrible hitboxes, terrible ballistics, broken melee, average PB controls for hax, graphical problems, patches that broke other parts of the game..... and and and. Not to mention lack of MOD TOOLS, lack of maps.....and and and...it was just a port, plain and simple.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, part of the design was eventually successfully executed: encouraging teamwork, destructible environments, vehicles. Its debatable actually if the destructible environment had ANY large impact ultimately on how the games were finally played but anyway. The graphics were good and I did have some fun at times, but it always melted into blind frustration with the "console" issues it had.
> 
> But you are correct the fact that it was the "top" shooter released last year shows, as Ive repeated before, PC gaming isnt dying.... its already dead.



"It's debatable actually if the destructible environment had any large impact" 
lol? dude? it gets rid of people's cover and makes them have to move... and it's a massive part of the game... 
i'm going to say straight up that you are a childish cod fanboy.


----------

